# What the.......



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hello fellow Slot Heads.

Like all of us, I'm quickly getting older......but I just don't get this one, and it's a series?

Are you joking....cars and coffee? :jest:



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you have to dip into the egg money for that one? :lurk5:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Back "Home" in Watertown, NY. ...
(mid 1970's to late 1980's.. & some of the guys still living in the area Still-Do..) 

I went to "Hang-Out", when I was visiting My Brother up there
in July, 2016 ...)

We used to hang-out @ several Diners late-nights for Coffee & guys/gals would come & go in their "Rides", as we called 'Em .. We made it like "Cruising", Check "Which" Greasy-Spoon-Diner. Most of the Gang landed @, for That night ....

If you were a teenager w/ vehicle in early & mid 1970's.. 
safest fun we had.. NO Physical-Fighting's.. Maybe some "Heckling" in jest..

We even did light mechanic work on each of our vehicles in the parking lots (Well-Lighted).. Adjustments, Tighten our "Bucket-of-Bolts" loose w/ever's.. & maybe even
a light tune-up.. 
(sparkplugs, points/condensers (We were "PRE-Electronic" ignition & computer brain-boxes back then. "No-Lead" Gas was JUST coming out..)
AH!!...Those "Memories" ;-)

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We did the cruis' ins for the better part of a decade in various locations around the DFW Metroplex.

IIRC the first Dallas 'cars and coffee' event was in 2009. We also did these for 5 or 6 years, by then you had to be there 3 hours before the gate opened just to get into the lot. Easily over a 1000 cars in the spaces, aisles, curbs and grassy medians (trucks). The fire department eventaully intervened to restrict parking to just the painted spaces as a safety measure.

In the past 9 years it has grown to be an event held in over 200 countries. I think there are 4 different events in the DFW area now. So its a marketing tie into a world wide market of car enthusiants on AW's part. Kudos to them for figureing that out. Now if they will expand their castings to include other types of cars that attend these type shows they may find themselves in a good market share potential.

https://cars.coffee/


If you have the NBC Sports Network channel - there is a show called Caffine and Octane that focuses on the previous Jykell Island events in Georgia.


- https://www.caffeineandoctane.com/


You can also google all the you tube videos that are out there.

:cheers2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, I knew there had to be a promotional angle .....
looking for a new market to peddle these worn out body styles.
agreed, time for some new molds and different models of cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

I forgot to mention (DUHH!!!...)
That Sonic Drive-Ins, here in Jackson, TN. & areas.. host "Cruise-In".. either Fri. &/or Sat. evenings for the "Motorheads" both NEW & Antique (25+ yrs. old Rides..)

Bubba ;-)


----------

